# new sound system for tv



## Jaffakeik (May 8, 2011)

Hi guys,
wanted to ask some recommendations from you.
I am planning to buy a sound system for my LG TV, it must be 5.1 and wirelless, price dont matter,only thing matters is sound quality


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 9, 2011)

wireless and sound quality dont go well together :S


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 9, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> wireless and sound quality dont go well together :S



hmm than its could be a problem its just i dont like wires all around the livingroom,but in this case than I want to know best from wired sound systems than


----------



## MRCL (May 9, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> wireless and sound quality dont go well together :S



+1. 
I was a noob too when it came to sound systems etc, and after weeks of reading about the matter, I would even go as far as to say that very very few 5.1 sets are worth their price. 
Like computers, self assembled is best (if you know what you're doing).

Also, just saying "System X is badass man get it" doesn't cut it. While system X may sound epic in my living room, it can sound horrible in yours. While my ears cry of joy listening to the sound output of system X, your ears may be writing suicide notes instead. While system X does shine in my preferred genre of music, it may be laughable in yours. 

Etc etc. If you REALLY want good sound quality that blows you away (and trust me I had several 5.1 systems, and they were blown to smithereens by a simple stereo setup of a damn good receiver and damn good speakers so yeah), you have to get into the matter. And by getting into, I mean reading tons and tons of stuff. Just like TPU if you're fresh into computers.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 9, 2011)

are you looking to buy parts to a system, or a pre built setup is the real question.


----------



## timta2 (May 9, 2011)

What is your budget?


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 9, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> are you looking to buy parts to a system, or a pre built setup is the real question.



I was looking for prebuil system with all included,even with blurey player,because just speakers would be any good without some player.Or I can just stick sound system to my TV without having video player?


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 9, 2011)

i would opt for a separate sound system and Blu Ray player.

budget is needed.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 9, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> i would opt for a separate sound system and Blu Ray player.
> 
> budget is needed.



i guess PS3 dont count as a blureyplayer in this case?Emm if speaking about budget that i would say I can afford max 500£


----------



## MRCL (May 9, 2011)

Arciks said:


> i guess PS3 dont count as a blureyplayer in this case?Emm if speaking about budget that i would say I can afford max 500£



Why it does! I use a PS3 as a bluray player. In fact its a pretty decent one. And I have everything (PS3, Xbox360, Digital Receiver and TV) hooked to the receiver. 

Sooo 500 punds for a decent receiver and 5.1 speakers... thats a tight budget.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 9, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Why it does! I use a PS3 as a bluray player. In fact its a pretty decent one. And I have everything (PS3, Xbox360, Digital Receiver and TV) hooked to the receiver.
> 
> Sooo 500 punds for a decent receiver and 5.1 speakers... thats a tight budget.



is it?Its just a matter of time when i can afford 500now next month i could afford more so its just a matter of time, money is not the issue in my case  I got only freesat receiver, i dont watch usual cabel tv so what are the best options for me than.?


----------



## MRCL (May 9, 2011)

I'm just saying, you shouldn't rush things then. Wait till you can afford the good stuff, or else you will be disappointed sooner or later.


----------



## Frick (May 9, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Sooo 500 punds for a decent receiver and 5.1 speakers... thats a tight budget.



Really? If you're not into sound that much I think it should be very possible to find something good. I don't know what would be good, but I thought £500 would take you pretty far.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 9, 2011)

like I said money is not the issue.maybe some lil recommends with some hardware specs and prices would be good.Would say quality vs price


----------

